# Burstner 690G towing a trailer with car.



## York wanderer (Mar 21, 2021)

Has anyone experience of doing this please? I may buy a trailer and tow it carrying a VW UP. The handbook says the 690G can tow up to 2000kg and this rig would be about 1600kg. Can anyone advise whether the 690G copes well?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It'll depend what engine it has. It would help if you'd give details of the base vehicle.

Many vans came on several bases, depending on age, availability and customer preferences.


----------

